# The Duchess Of UP Diaries, Luna edition.



## Aubrisita (Feb 3, 2014)

So I caved and decided to start a blog for my girl. Before I dive right in, a little background.

On January 13th, I had to say goodbye to my special lil buddy, Stache. He was my first bunny and he turned me into a devout bunny slave. Lol. I will always be thankful to him for helping me through some tough times. 

Fast forward 2 and a half weeks and I find myself at the SPCA, looking for a special bunny to fill the bunny less spot in my heart. Enter Luna, then known as Bunnicula. She was seized in a cruelty case, and is missing an ear. (According to her previous "family", it just fell off). The shelter staff tells me that no one wants her, everyone who looks at her calls her ugly. She is aggressive, she can't be handled. She tells me she has no idea what they are going to do with her. I look at her and say, I know what what you are going to do with her, she is coming home with me. 

This blog is our journey to discovering each other. 

These two pictures were taken at the SPCA, the day I adopted her.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok, the second picture didn't attach, here it is.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 3, 2014)

The poor girl was spayed on Friday, the day before I took her home. They sent me home with pain meds, she took it from me the first night but she won't take it any more. I feel like I was stressing her out more trying to get her to take it. She is eating, and drinking so I decided to skip the pain meds. I have them and I guess I can burrito her to give them if need be. 

She LOVES hay, yippee! She also likes her veggies. I am glad to see that she is a good eater. 

We def. have a few issues to work on. She charges and grunts at me when I open her cage. She shies away when my hands go anywhere near her. I let her hop around a bit this evening and for the first 5 mins, every time she hopped past me she thumped. I just sat there and watched her and talked to her quietly and eventually she was going past me without thumping. She was out for almost 20 mins. I am supposed to limit her activity, due to the spay, for the first week. 

I am already totally in love with her. How can you not be, she is a survivor and a fighter.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 3, 2014)

After such a horrible start to her life she deserves a wonderful loving home! So glad she found it with you! I hope Luna will soon realize she now has a loving home with humans who not only know how to treat a bunny but love them too. Wishing you & Luna many happy, healthy & loving years together!


----------



## JBun (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, the people that said she was ugly, clearly don't know bunnies. She's GEORGEOUS!!! Missing ear and all  I'm so glad you started a blog for her. It will be fun to see the progress she makes coming around to you and realizing she is now in a safe and loving home. With any luck her aggression is hormonal and it will fade as the hormones do, but if not, she is with a patient and caring owner that will show her there's nothing she needs to be afraid of any more.

I'm so happy for your new adventures together


----------



## Azerane (Feb 3, 2014)

Hah, I bet she's going to be the biggest character!! Just look at that face 

Glad to hear that she's eating well. I admire you for taking on the challenge of an aggressive/defensive bunn, but I'm sure with lots of love and care she'll come around.

I've never understood why animals with missing appendages are less likely to be adopted. As a kid, I had this book (still have), about a cat with three legs. Ever since then, I've wanted a cat with three legs, lol. If I ever come across one at a shelter, it's probably coming home with me


----------



## lovelops (Feb 3, 2014)

She is *not* UGLY and anyone that thinks that needs some glasses!! That just proves how little they know. I'm so glad that you got her and am giving her the love that she needs. I say this chasing Brooke out of the bathroom for the 100th time tonight as she has discovered toilet paper and wants to play with the roll on the wall! She thinks it's something good to eat.. sigh... anyway enough of me.. 

Brooke charged and grunted at me when I first entered her Xpen area also when I first got her, so don't worry about that. I started working on nose rubs and hugs and treats with her. Now I walk up and say Brookie.. and she comes running... so it took about 2 months? Some times when I wake her up she will grunt and snort .. but that is to be expected. All in all, I think it will work out great. Just give it some time... 

I'm going to see if I can attach the pics of one of my buns flopping over on the side for you also.. I found one of Brooke in the first litter box we built here..

Vanessa

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 4, 2014)

So glad you've started a blog for her.How can they say she's ugly, that is one lovely lady, I think the missing ear makes her a punky bunny. I am sure she will settle down and she has someone there to teach her how to trust and love back. I can see she has loads of character so it will be fun to follow her.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 4, 2014)

Aw, Brooke looks very cute all flopped like that. I hope Luna will be relaxed like that one day. She didn't charge as soon as I opened the cage this morning. She grunted a little bit the closer I got to her while I was giving her hay. She also thumped at me. She flopped once, it was brief but it happened! 

This picture is the nighttime veggie line up...one bunny and 7 guinea pigs. The sound when I walk into the room carrying that is amazing, lol.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 4, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Aw, Brooke looks very cute all flopped like that. I hope Luna will be relaxed like that one day. She didn't charge as soon as I opened the cage this morning. She grunted a little bit the closer I got to her while I was giving her hay. She also thumped at me. She flopped once, it was brief but it happened!
> 
> This picture is the nighttime veggie line up...one bunny and 7 guinea pigs. The sound when I walk into the room carrying that is amazing, lol.



Thanks! I'm going to have to send you photos of Lady too. She looks adorable. Luna is already relaxed like that, she flopped once and you've already had her what? A week maybe if that? It's a good sign that she did not charge immediately! See! Progress is coming along!

My goodness I started laughing at your line up! Your worse than me! I have my 4 plates for the bunnies and of course we got 4 treats and stuff for the 4 dogs! I'm sure everyone is happy as hell to see the food train coming!  Brooke comes running the minute she see's the food!

OH, something funny happened this morning. I got Cassidy my Canadian Chihuahua out of bed (he sleeps on the bed with me at my feet) and carried him over Lady and she stood up on her legs and started marking him! She marked his paws and then started smelling his back. He made a small growl when she marked him but I thought it was cute! Lady marking a dog!!! Who would have thought!

So I'm putting up the photo of the dog she marked, Cassidy and pics of her flopped on the floor...

More pics please of Luna... it sounds like you are doing a great job with her.. at least today she did not charge at you and that is a good thing!arty0002:

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 5, 2014)

Aw,Cassidy is too cute! It is funny that Lady marked him, lol. I LOVE looking at flopped bunny pictures, Lady looks so cute on her side like that. 

I just have to say that I have the best cats ever. Tonks has been trying to meet Luna ever since I brought her home. Last night I let them meet for the first time. Tonks went up to Luna purring. Luna charged Tonks. Tonks just sat there and looked at her. She didn't react at all. I immediately took her away, I didn't want to stress Luna. I got the dirtiest look from Tonks for doing that. I am just going to let them sniff each other through the cage for now. Luna is very curious about Tonks, as long as Luna is in her cage. 

Question: there is a little alcove spot in my room that I plan on sectioning off with an xpen for Luna. Her house will be in there but it will be open so she can go in and out and hop around. She def. has aggression issues. Is it ok to do that now or should I wait till her aggression issues are more under control? It probably doesn't matter does it, I know the rule of thumb is more room the better. Also, if her aggression issues are hormone related, how long till they are all out of her? She was spayed jan. 31.

So I know they aren't rabbits, but I had to include a picture of my kitties.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 5, 2014)

Argh, I am not sure what I am doing wrong, but I can only get one picture to post at a time. Here is the other picture that was supposed to go with that post.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 5, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Argh, I am not sure what I am doing wrong, but I can only get one picture to post at a time. Here is the other picture that was supposed to go with that post.



Hey what a great photo and her eyes are looking brighter! You notice that?
Her eyes look totally different from how they did in the first picture!!!
She looks so happy!

And YES, I thought it was funny Lady marked Cassidy and thanks for the compliment. I did not want you to think I was high jacking your blog by posting the photos!!! I would give it a bit more time if you are uncomfortable.. but how do you feel? Do you think she needs more room?

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Feb 5, 2014)

Vanessa is so right; Luna definitely has a MUCH happier look in her eyes than she did at the shelter. It's beautiful.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 5, 2014)

She does look so much better, now she has that "what are you doing in my face taking photos" which means she´s feeling very comfy. I think part of the agression is probably fear from the you initially bringing her home as she´s never been used to kindness so she probably will get over that. If you feel she needs more room and would be happier, I would do it now. She does really seem to be settling in. The cats are just lovely, I can imagine Tonks not really getting all this but looks like he wants to be friends so they´ll get there. I am so looking forward to the first pics of that couple.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 5, 2014)

I am glad that her eyes don't look as sad, I thought she looked brighter too but I wasn't sure if it was my imagination or not.

I think I am going to set her area up and just give her limited access to it. I am still limiting her activity due to the spay. I just feel bad, her previous "family" had her in such a small cage she couldn't even turn around, and at the SPCA she was in a tiny hutch, with little to no exercise because they were scared of her. I guess she was VERY agressive there. Here she is in a medium sized dog crate, her final home is going to be a large one. I guess I kinda want to give her as much room as I possibly can as soon as I can. Classic over compensation, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 5, 2014)

No I think you're just giving her what she needs and deserves. She was probably agressive because she was terrified and she's improving cos she's not as scared and is learning to trust you. I think that over time you may even have a cuddle bun, I really hope she learns to feel that safe. She probably does need to adapt to having loads more space. Little by little


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 6, 2014)

So we have had a good night here! I tested the xpen and it went really well. All I need to do now is get the big crate from my ex this weekend and we will be good to roll. Luna was out for over an hour with me sitting in her area with her. She seems more comfy with me, she didn't thump at all when she went by me, she actually stopped and sniffed me quite a few times. She drank water and chilled by me. I gave her a few treats and she took them. I even snuck in a few back pats and she accepted them! Nose rubs are still a no go, she flinches and runs away. She is a chewer AND a digger however. I got "the butt" when I told her eating cardboard was not an ok way to get fiber. Lol. All and all, I am a happy bunny momma tonight.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, and she came over to me when I called her name. Luna Bean or Luna B seems to be sticking for some reason.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 6, 2014)

You know it looks like she is really happy. Just the look on her face when she is sitting in the pink plastic bin and also in the back of her cage, even the photo of her looking at the camera. You can tell a change is coming over her. And it's good that she is coming over when you call her name. That's really a positive move. Things are looking up and it looks like you are making great progress with her. 

I've been working from home since I got my ribs broken and fractured and last night we brought Brooke into the hallway and bathroom area to run around in and chill, and I sat beside her in the bathroom and was petting her, and next thing I know my head is on the floor and a big bunny nose is in my face. 

I'm thinking what is going on? I had no idea I dozed off. 

I started petting her again and next thing I know I'm waking up with her nibbling on my hand. I fell asleep on the bathroom floor with Brooke beside me! Either I was snoring or something and she didn't like it so she was nibbling on my hand or maybe she was trying to wake me up I dunno..but that has NEVER happened before. So I need to cut back on work while I'm trying to get better!

So have you given her any toys to play with yet? I gave Brooke when I first got her a little green 'baby' stuffed animal and she sleeps with it and even cleans it. One time my husband went to move it and she grunted at him and reached her paw across the baby to stop my husband from moving it! She's really attached to it. Luna might do something similar with a small toy. Brooke's cute when she sleeps with it beside her. Lady just beats the crap out of her chicken at times..
she is so grumpy!

Keep on posting it looks like things are going great!

Vanessa


----------



## Azerane (Feb 7, 2014)

She does look so much happier!!  It's amazing to see and it's clear that she knows she's in a good home because she's adjusting to you and letting you pet her and taking treats etc!!  It's so fantastic to read about her improvement.

Also, I love yours kitties!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 7, 2014)

Ah the photos are lovely. I just love that face, she reminds me of my Snowy, she has that little mouth that sometimes looks a bit grumpy but the same cutie face. She does look so much better and more alert and she is definitely beginning to trust you if she´s letting you touch her. Mine love cardboard and I´ve never had problems with them ingesting it yet. It keeps them occupied for ages but they do love apple twigs if I can get hold of them. I am so glad she is settling in so well, it´s amazing what a safe environment can do for a neglected bunny.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 9, 2014)

So it seems we have a naughty little Luna Bean on our hands. I might have to change her name to Senorita Destructor. She is a hard core digger and chewer. Before I can set up her area, I need to get flooring to cover the rug. I have cardboard and foam squares down now but guess who likes to chew on them? Currently she is only allowed out with supervision but she eventually will be allowed free range in this area. So I was thinking of covering the carpet with linoleum. Good idea? Anyone have any other suggestions?

She just did her first binky. It was the cutest thing!!!!! I guess being naughty makes her happy. Lol. I was away this weekend, I had my brother look after her. Everything went well. When I came home and walked into my room, she came right up to the front of her cage and stood up and was sniffing the air. I opened her door and sat down and she hopped right up to me and started to sniff my leg.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello my name is Luna and I like to shred. Need any sensitive paperwork shredded? I am your bun. I will work for carrots or hay.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 9, 2014)

Cool! I'm glad to see that she had totally warmed up to you! It sounds like things are really progressing! That is fantastic.. 

Now she is starting to be a normal house bunny! Maybe she was just bored because you weren't there, did you ever think about that? With all the digging? You can do lino or put down cardboard in the meantime.

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, luna is in her new and final house. I got everyones housing situated last night. Now all I need to do is get paid on Friday, buy the flooring to cover the carpet, and set up the xpen. Then she will be all set to go. That area where her cage is will be hers to roam around in as she pleases. I need to get some toys for her and something to use as a house. Can anyone recommend a website? All of the houses in petsmart are too small for her.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 11, 2014)

If you are using an xpen, I highly recommend you go to someplace like Lowe's or other place where they have flooring & ask for their remnant section. They have big rolls/bolts of linoleum/carpet whatever flooring & they always cut it & have leftover remnants that are not big enough to do a room or whatever so they sell those remnants for a few dollars. I paid $25 for a large remnant that fits perfectly under our xpen, no edges exposed for bunny nibbling! lol Cheaper than coroplast or any other flooring material I could find to use under my girls' xpen!


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Tauntz, I think that is exactly what I am going to do. I was hoping the cardboard would be good but she is a terrible chewer and digger. Silly wabbit.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 11, 2014)

Hope it works well for you, too! The idea actually came from a post I read here at RO just before I was going past a Lowe's & decided to stop in. Checked it out & found the perfect faux wood linoleum flooring remnant! Almost matches my floor! My bunny girls like to chew too but so far they are keeping their chewing to their cardboard boxes & other "toys" & not the linoleum!


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 13, 2014)

Today I had a snow day so I spent the day with Luna. We had a great time, she destroyed a ton of cardboard and did crazy binkies. It warmed my heart to watch her running and jumping like that. I also snuck in quite a few pats. She has decided to use the pink basket as a litter pan, which made me so happy. It was originally supposed to be her bed, but I am thrilled she decided to stop peeing all over her cage and use that. Aaah the simple things that make me happy. Lol


----------



## lovelops (Feb 14, 2014)

You know it looks like Luna is about the same size as Brooke. How much does she weigh? Before I posted about Brooke and her stuffed animals and her treating them like her little bunnies.. maybe Luna will do that, but try out some cute cheap stuffed animal toys from petco /petsmart or the dollar store. See what she likes. I've got cat toys for her and she likes them alot. I've also got the baby links and teething toys that rattle and make noise and she picks those up and plays with them like crazy. I would start cheap first. See what her taste are like. Lady beats the heck out of her toys, but Brooke protects them. 

About her pen, what you could do that I've done with Brooke, you can attach an Xpen to the dog crate. That way she can still feel like her 'home' is there but still has the room to roam. Brooke likes the dark and hiding. I don't know if Luna does but I've got one end of her Xpen covered with blankets so she can hide and she loves it. I also bought her a 'dog house' from Walgreens that they had on sale but it was for any small animal and she does in there with her 'baby' stuffed animal and will hide. Her Xpen area is starting to look like some _Moroccan_ tent! I should send you a picture. But she loves that end that is dark so she can hide and chill and lay around. If you keep her first home attached she will still have that comfort level of what she knows still there with the Xpen attached for her to run around. I put a large outdoor carpet under Brookes and at the end where she has her dark hiding places put some plush throw carpets I got at the thrift store because she is on the porch and it gets cold out there and especially with all the snow we have been getting.. So that way she can arrange them the way she wants and she normally does!

Either way I love the way you have your crews cages arranged and can't wait to see the final outcome with Luna!

It really looks like she is starting to come out of her shell with you and you've got her acting like a normal bun bun!

She's shredding things, playing, and exploring! Just think after a year!!!!

Hopefully you've got her something nice for valentines day!  he he he

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 14, 2014)

I forgot to mention. I LOVE this picture of Luna. What a great photo. This is a 'Who me?" type shot of her...
Or what are you doing taking my picture AGAIN!

Love it! She is warming up big time!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 15, 2014)

Lol, that is exactly what I thought when I took that picture. The poor girl is not a fan of the camera. She always looks at it suspiciously. That is why most of my pictures of her are farther away. I dont want to freak her out.

Today was her first Valentine's Day. she loved her toy carrot , and her green Tunnel. She actually used the tunnel, I was very surprised. Of course she had to make sure that she could not eat it. Lol, she tries to eat everything. Next on her gift list is an old phone book. I cannot wait to see her tear into that. 

Lovelops, she weighs 7.5lbs. She is much bigger than Stache was, he wasnt even 6lbs. I have an xpen that I plan on attaching to her cage, I just want to work on her cage aggression a bit. We have come far, but we still have a little work to do. 

I should have named her Diva, she has quite the 'tude. She thrives on trashing her house as much as possible. Lol. She sits and stares at me while I clean it too. Imbrium, I totally understand what you mean about silent communication now...I can see the wheels turning in her head. I use the cage door to section off her play area while I clean her house, I hate putting her in a carrier. Well first she figured out how to move the door to get out...that was binky inducing. Then, after I put her back and made it so she couldn't open the door, she figured out how to wiggle UNDER it. That was double binky inducing. I give up.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 15, 2014)

Today she has spent most of the day out in her pen. I have been in and out of my room to check on her and she is doing good! I can step in and out of her pen and she doesn't grunt or charge. I do have to get some linoleum to put doen on the floor before she can have unrestricted access, she has chewed/dug massive amounts of the cardboard I have down now. Also, I need to get a table to put my male guinea pigs on, instead of the dog crate they are currently on. I feel that will give her some more room to hop around. You can see her area in the picture. 

She got a treat today, her first taste of banana. She wasnt so sure at first...the first collage of pictures was her initial reaction.

1. Curiosity..hmm what is it?
2. Seriously? You expext me to eat it?!
3. I dont think so!
4. This is what I think of your offering! 

She went and destroyed some more cardboard for a few mins, then the second collage happened....

1. Whew, I am tired. You know, that stuff doesn't look too bad.
2. Maybe I will check it out one more time.....
3. OMG...delish!


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 15, 2014)

I am so happy for you & Luna! She is settling in so well so fast! Glad to see you are doing such a good job spoiling her! lol


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 15, 2014)

Missed a few days and it looks as if I missed loads lol. She is really coming out of her shell and making her home her own. I love that green tunnel, mine have onr similar and love it. Love her Dewlap and she takes a great pic. Mine were't keen on banana the first time but go mad for it now. She is looking at you when she's eating it as,though it's,«what you looking at, you never seen a girl eating her nana» I am so glad you found each.other, looks,like a perfect match.to me


----------



## Azerane (Feb 15, 2014)

Haha, she's too funny  Looks like she is really starting to be herself and she's lovely. It's amazing what a bit of love can do


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 16, 2014)

Today Luna put her paws on my leg and sniffed my face. It was brief, and she only did it once, but that was enough for me.  Then I diseased her royal highness. I realized that she was ripping apart part of the foam mat that is under the cardboard in her fav. dig spot, so I moved a tote to block the area from her. Boy did she get mad with a capital M. She sat next to it and grunted and thumped at me for a good 5 mins. All I could do is shake my head. Then I sealed my fate by cleaning her cage. How bad am I? Lol.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 16, 2014)

That is just too funny! You are being a bad bunny mommy now!!!! 

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 17, 2014)

I tell you some of them do not like us moving their stuff or stop them doing what is their right to do lol. Love the bunny butt in the paper bag haha, that's telling you. Went to turn my lamp on this evening, not working, went to get a new bulb, still not working, moved the portable aircon unit out of the way to get to the cable...only half the cable  how the heck did they get behind there and which one of you was it  Luna has that look on her face, I'd watch out


----------



## lovelops (Feb 17, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> I tell you some of them do not like us moving their stuff or stop them doing what is their right to do lol. Love the bunny butt in the paper bag haha, that's telling you. Went to turn my lamp on this evening, not working, went to get a new bulb, still not working, moved the portable aircon unit out of the way to get to the cable...only half the cable  how the heck did they get behind there and which one of you was it  Luna has that look on her face, I'd watch out



Tell me about it... regarding the lamp... I had a radio and portable razor charging in the bathroom. Went to unplug the cord... half the cord is there.. the rest is riddled with buny tooth marks. The cord was 5 feet off the ground, plugged into the wall socket on the same level as the medicine cabnet. It was Chica. I'm darned lucky she didn't electricute herself!

You need to watch out for Luna.. she is starting to act like a normal bunny!!!!:group2:

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh boy. Lol. I am lucky, her area has no wires in it. I will deff. be bunny proofing the rest of the room before she is allowed in it. Stache was not a chewer or digger at all so this is to totally new territory for me.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 17, 2014)

Chica will chew if she can get her little paws on the electric cords as I found out. Chico will chew and eat all the yummy carpet in the bathroom if I don't watch him when it's time for him to run around. Ditto for Brooke and Lady. Both Brooke and Lady are chewers and diggers, Chica and Chico are not so it's a bit different for me as well! 

But you know that's good! She's feeling more comfortable. Take it as a good sign! 

You know, I put together a sand box for them when I first got them (Lady and Brooke) and they liked digging in it. You might want to try that with Luna.. Brooke would like to lay in it.. I only used $4.00 play sand and for that price you get 50 pounds.. We took some old orange and fruit boxes and put it together. Here are some pics to give you an idea. You might want to see if that is something that might satisfy Luna's digging. If she starts tossing the sand out, put a box around the
it that is higher to catch the dirt. 

She might like it!

Vanessa


----------



## JBun (Feb 17, 2014)

She's obviously feeling pretty happy with her new life. A destructive bun is a happy bun, right? Just not a happy bunny parent


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 17, 2014)

You know, I was tossing around the idea of a dig box for her. I think it might turn into a necessity. She digs so hard and rips up cardboard so violently that I actually worry about her hurting her teeth. Is this a valid worry, or am I just being a worry wart again? 

Vanessa, I love looking at pics of your buns. They are too cute! 

Ps. Are those ok to give to bunnies? They came with the two guinea pigs I am fostering. I am not sure about giving them to the pigs either.


----------



## JBun (Feb 17, 2014)

Pesticide free apple twigs are a great bunny treat. Good for tooth wear too. My buns love them!

Ingesting cardboard would be more of a worry. You could try a box with an old phone book. Buns love to rip them up  Just as long as she doesn't try and eat much of the paper.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 18, 2014)

Trust me, I don't think she is going to hurt her teeth. Brooke was chewing on the stockade fence the 19th of January before the snow storms hit here and she ain't toothless yet! It's just that Luna is very different from what you've experienced before, so it's taking some time. It's like no two dogs are alike, or cats, or guinea pigs! 

And thanks for the compliment about those two nuts!! Lady looks very cute in that photo... devilish but cute! And I'm sure my first two buns are feeling left out! 

The apple twigs or branches are good for both. It's good for wearing down teeth and keeps them busy! I have two apple trees so I've been lucky and just walk into the back yard and have been snapping branches down since I got the bunnies. Funny thing is Chico and Chica will NOT chew on apple wood or any wood at all.. other than the cabinet in the bathroom! 
Brooke and Lady will! So they have been going to town on the apple branches. The pic of Lady with the dig box has her with apple branches so that's fine. 

Let me know what you think and I will see if there is an easy way for you to put one together that is sturdy enough for her. She looks like she's about as strong as Brooke and just about the same size, so it should be big enough for her to dig and if she feels like it to roll over and take a dirt bath like Brooke was doing! 

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine love apple twigs as well when I can get them. Dig boxes are great, I have one filled with shredded paper on the balcony and I've just put a cardboard box filled with hay in Houdini's cage. He loves digging, eating the hay and eating the box. The other two visit in free range time. Have never ha trouble with ingested cardboard.


----------



## PaGal (Feb 18, 2014)

You could use a plastic storage box as a dig box. My girls go crazy digging at and destroying carpet and the cardboard I put down to protect the carpet. Just be aware that some buns will use the dig box as a litter box so if you would make her a dig box with a cardboard box just check it now and then. 

I have a very wide assortment of toys and nothing interests the girls more than digging.

I just now read your blog through and I must say Luna is very pretty. 

Is she litter trained or have you tried litter training her?


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks PaGal, I think she is pretty too. I am always drawn to the animals that are considered special needs. I am trying to litter box train her, she is getting better but she still pees on her newspaper. I don't really care about her poos, they are easy to sweep up. I would love for her to consistently use her litter box to pee. She has 2 that I move when she moves her pee spot. She gets real mad at me when I clean her cage. It is a woke in progress. Lol.

Vanessa, please feel free to post pictures of all your fur babies, I LOVE pictures.  as for a dig box, I think I am going to get a plastic container to use. She also likes to throw things. Shredding cardboard though is her fav past time. She wears herself out doing it! 

Chris, she doesn't ingest the cardboard either, thank goodness. She just makes a huge mess. Lol. That is fine by me as long as it makes her happy.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 19, 2014)

Just another thought, I also give mine paper bags toied with string and filled with hay and little treats, mine love throwing the bag about, digging at it and eating it


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 19, 2014)

Oooh, that is a great idea! She is so funny to watch, I love it. My favorite thing is watching her take all the cardboard she has shredded/dug out and make a little bed for herself to stretch out in. I think thst is very cute.

Do bunnies hold grudges? The reason I ask is because she still goes over to her blocked dig place and thumps and grunts. She still has other places to shred and dig in but I guess they aren't as good.


----------



## PaGal (Feb 19, 2014)

My girls dig like crazy too and it is much better to have a mess of cardboard pieces to clean up than torn up carpet.

I noticed the one pic of her cage there was hay everywhere. It helps when litter training to either hang a hay rack near the litter box so she has to be in it to eat the hay or to place hay in a corner of the litter box. Also soak up some urine with the corner of a paper towel and place this in the litter box. Then clean with vinegar/water mix.

Hopefully she'll get it soon. My girls took two weeks. before I took them in they were in a wire bottom cage outside. The cage was very small.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 19, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Do bunnies hold grudges? The reason I ask is because she still goes over to her blocked dig place and thumps and grunts. She still has other places to shred and dig in but I guess they aren't as good.



YES, some do. Lady got pissed off I took the newspaper out of the bottom of the litter box because she would dig to the bottom and start pulling the paper out and eating it. The next day I pulled all the paper out. She dug to China looking for that paper, turned around, looked at me, and hopped over to where I was sitting and BIT the living crap out of me. Obvioulsy, she was a bit upset I took her paper out that she loved to chew on. 

Same thing with Lady. She was chewing on a small throw rug and I moved it.
She ran to where it was, found it missing and ran over to me and nipped me. 

So yes, they hold grudges at times against you and against each other..

First day I got them, Lady attacked Brooke. Humping, punching her in the head with her front paws, bit her... she went Mike Tyson on her. A month later at the vet, Brooke sneaks up on her to BITE her! Obviously, she had not forgotten and since I had been keeping them apart, she had been biding her time to get her back!

Don't worry Luna will get over it.. some time.... in the future... maybe.. :bouquet:

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 19, 2014)

I think rabbits are like elephants, they never forget. Mine are always rearranging things if I change them and they will run over and nudge, grunt and thump if I try and interfere.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 19, 2014)

Well I am glad Luna isn't the only one who does stuff like that. I just looked at her and shook my head. Lol. 

She does have hay all over her cage. I know I shouldn't do that but I don't know what else to do. I line her cage with newspaper too, but she chews and rips that up. I feel bad having her lay on the plastic. I also can't find a decent hay rack. I might just have to make one at this point.


----------



## evilhare (Feb 19, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Thanks! I'm going to have to send you photos of Lady too. She looks adorable. Luna is already relaxed like that, she flopped once and you've already had her what? A week maybe if that? It's a good sign that she did not charge immediately! See! Progress is coming along!
> 
> My goodness I started laughing at your line up! Your worse than me! I have my 4 plates for the bunnies and of course we got 4 treats and stuff for the 4 dogs! I'm sure everyone is happy as hell to see the food train coming!  Brooke comes running the minute she see's the food!
> 
> ...



The folds your bun's fur near the chin looks like she's got a 'Stitch' smile.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 20, 2014)

evilhare said:


> The folds your bun's fur near the chin looks like she's got a 'Stitch' smile.



Your right! I never noticed that!!! Thanks for pointing that out!!!


Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 21, 2014)

Luna is such a determined bun. I left the room for 5 mins during her exercise time and came back to find the offending tote blocking her dig area moved and her happily destructing away. Lol. She also decided that she wanted to introduce her to her guinea piggy friends.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 21, 2014)

She is doing much better with her cage aggression too. I can open her door without her charging and grunting. I still cant stick my hand in there, but that is ok....baby steps. When I clean her cage, I can leave her out and just block her with the door, she just lays down and chills now. She used to grunt and thump and basically make SUCH a scene that I had to put her in the carrier.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 21, 2014)

Well I guess she showed you! She did hold a grudge!!!  he he he


Vanessa

But doesn't she look so cute moving that tote to get to her fav dig area!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 21, 2014)

She certainly is a messy lady but at least it´s only the cardboard and not cables lol. 

She is really settling in with you which is great; those piggies are just so cute, I haven´t had a guinea pig since I was at school and that is a long time ago haha. 

If there´s a will, there´s a way and she found it, clever girl.


----------



## evilhare (Feb 21, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> She certainly is a messy lady but at least it´s only the cardboard and not cables lol.
> 
> She is really settling in with you which is great; those piggies are just so cute, I haven´t had a guinea pig since I was at school and that is a long time ago haha.
> 
> If there´s a will, there´s a way and she found it, clever girl.



If I had a rabbit that bad, there'd be stew for dinner.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 22, 2014)

evilhare said:


> If I had a rabbit that bad, there'd be stew for dinner.



Be careful. It just might be Luna throwing you in the pot! :hyper:

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 22, 2014)

I work with toddlers so my mess tolerance is pretty high. She hasn't reached toddler mess status yet, so it's all good. Lol.

When I came into my room last night to let her out, she started binkying in her cage as soon as she saw me. that totally made my day.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 22, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> I work with toddlers so my mess tolerance is pretty high. She hasn't reached toddler mess status yet, so it's all good. Lol.
> 
> When I came into my room last night to let her out, she started binkying in her cage as soon as she saw me. that totally made my day.



That's so cool! :yes:et:

Thats like when I say Brookes name and when she's happy she comes running. Other wise she does things like she did last night. I was thinking of Luna last night. I left Brooke in the bathroom where she is normally peaceful and just sleeps in front of the heat vent. Well I think you remember in one of my other posts I had to chase her away from the toilet paper??? 

Guess what I found last night when I came home from Walmart (one of the few times I go to Walmart..I should take that as a sign and stay away...)
She had a large bowl of hay, food, etc... I find her laying in the hallway acting normal, everything is clean and pretty, and then walking into the bathroom I find this stuff... 

Sigh.. she reminded me of Luna after I saw Brooke had redecorated the bathroom and am wondering, Hum, are they sending each other PM's here! :headsmack

Sigh... Ok gotta remember, hide the toilet paper around Brooke. She still thinks it's yummy..

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 22, 2014)

Lol! That was definitely a Luna move. We are both in big trouble if they are plotting behind our backs!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 22, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Lol! That was definitely a Luna move. We are both in big trouble if they are plotting behind our backs!



Tell me about it!!!!!!!!onder:

Luna was the first thing that came to my mind after seeing Brooke just laying in the HIGHLY clean hall way with not a bit of hay on the floor. Then Oh my gosh, I almost had a heart attack looking at the mess she made in the bathroom!:imstupid

It made me go back to you fixing up the area where she liked to dig and her having a fit.. obviously Brooke remembered me moving the Toilet paper to the other side of the bathroom from where she found it and smart girl that she is, she got into it AGAIN! 

Sigh... oh well... :bunnybutt:

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 23, 2014)

Luna has decided to be a bit adventurous these days. She is much bigger than Stache was, I tend to forget that. Today she hopped up on top of one of my totes and just decided to chill there. Now I def need to get that table, I am afraid that she will eventually try to hop up on the guinea pig cage next to the tote. She certainly keeps me on my toes. One of the many reasons why I love her. She is also really getting into her paper bags.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 23, 2014)

Just ordered this for Luna, I hope it solves our potty training issues. At least it will help to make her cage neater. Lol


----------



## lovelops (Feb 23, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Just ordered this for Luna, I hope it solves our potty training issues. At least it will help to make her cage neater. Lol



Very cool! Send me a pm on where you got it from. I may want to get one for Brooke!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 23, 2014)

Awww what a cute pic of her eating cilanto or parlsey! I love the photos of her in the bag! That is so cute!!!!
It looks like she is really starting to come out of her shell. That is so great. It seems like every day she is coming out
of her shell more and more! I love her just sitting on top of that tote!!! It looks like she's been putting her own mark on that tote also!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, that tote was removed from her area. Destructo Bun strikes again, lol. She has a right fiesty little personality, it is very awesome to watch her. The looks she gives me sometimes (mostly when I am trying to take her picture) are priceless. I swear she is like a teenager.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 24, 2014)

Great photos of her, I love the one of her peeking out of the bag. She seems to be really settling with you and feeling so comfortable, it´s so great to see that. 

I love the litter tray/hay rack. I´ve seen them on a site in the UK and I love them but I can´t get one over here so am looking for a carpenter to do some bunny stuff for me. I´ve seen some great hideaways so I can only hope. 

It really is amazing how animals react to love and good vibes and having a stable and safe home to live in. She is a different bun now and that´s down to you. I do love her dewlap as well, so cute.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 24, 2014)

I am such an emotinal mess tonight. Luna is doing the bunny 500 around the room and binkying her little heart out. Then she goes over to the forbidden dig zone, makes a nice little cardboard pile and flops down, full on bunny timber flop, in it. It was too cute. She did it twice. The second time she rolled on her side like a little dog. I am just watching her and crying. I am such a freak, lol. I tried to get a picture, but each time she sat up and looked at me like you see nothing.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 25, 2014)

Those kind of flops are my favourites. She must be feeling really safe and very happy with you. You've brought her so far in such a short time, it is great to see so no wonder you get emotional. I never manage to great really good flop photos, just as I get the camera they move...next time maybe


----------



## pani (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't believe how much progress Luna's made in such a short time. Well done to you both! She couldn't have found a better home.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 26, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> I am such an emotinal mess tonight. Luna is doing the bunny 500 around the room and binkying her little heart out. Then she goes over to the forbidden dig zone, makes a nice little cardboard pile and flops down, full on bunny timber flop, in it. It was too cute. She did it twice. The second time she rolled on her side like a little dog. I am just watching her and crying. I am such a freak, lol. I tried to get a picture, but each time she sat up and looked at me like you see nothing.



That is too funny! She's getting hip to you with the camera... you need to hide that sucker so she doesn't know it's there! They are so cute when they roll over like doggies... Last night I had Brooke out when I was taking a bath, since she is my bath time bunny, and she stood up beside the tub and put her nose to mine. I gave her kiss and she did it like three times in a row! I thought it was cute! She flopped beside the tub and was checking out the Ipad since I was watching Tv on it! After a few minutes it was back to food! I think once you get Luna used to having you around more and more comfortable, you'll be able to widen her free range area a bit if you want. I think she's doing great so far and it really sounds like she is really happy and all this in such a short time!!! :blueribbon:

You need to trick her so you can get some of those great photos!:thumbup

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 4, 2014)

Luna is a brat, lol. It is a good thing I love her. She has really come out of her shell, she loves to carry around the paper towel and toilet paper tubes like a dog. She hops around her enclosure with them. It is very cute. She is also getting curious about me. I sit in her enclosure every night during her free time. She has started to hang out by me, putting her paws on me to sniff my leg, chewing cardboard next to me, munching hay, etc. Today she nudged me. Not sure what that means. I also got her a container to make a dig box. Any suggestions on what to put in it?


----------



## lovelops (Mar 4, 2014)

What do you mean, you don't know what it means when she nudges you! She loves you and wants more attention like HEY woman pet me! That is great. She sounds like Brooke with the toilet paper and paper towel tubes. Brooke does that!!! 

For the dig box, that's really up to what you feel like cleaning up!  You can put old phone books if you check the ink and make certain it's safe ink, or you can do like I did with Brooke and I put sand. She would go there and flop over in the box after digging and take a nap. You can fill it with old papers, whatever you think would be good for her or small pieces of cardboard. 

She looks SO adorable in the pink hay holder with her water bottle , and also walking around over the cardboard. Hell they are all cute photos!!!!

Man 
you two have come a long way in so little time! Give yourself a pat on the back girl! Your doing great!!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Vanessa.  I thought that might be what it meant but I wasn't totally sure. She is getting better about me petting her, she will come up to me and sit with her back to me and let me pet her. I still cannot get near her face or ears. She also is getting harder to photograph. She stops doing cute things as soon as my phone or camera comes out. I am hoping the dig box will be a good distraction. Lol


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 5, 2014)

Love the pics and yes that is "you're not taking enough notice of me slave, I needs you to pet me " she is funny. Houdini carries his stuff about. He's taken to carrying his food cubes about and the eats them on the rug, he is a messy bunny. Who would have expected this so soon. You are doing great with her


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 5, 2014)

I have decided that life with Luna is a lot like working with toddlers. Both run around like crazy, both tend to destroy things, both get into places they shouldn't, and both like to nibble on things. Luna nibbled on my knee for the first time today. It shocked me more than hurt and I kinda squeaked in surprise. She stopped right away and didn't do it again. Her bunny 500's are getting pretty intense. She loves to be on the move. Now she immediately starts binkying in her cage as soon as I walk into my room cuz she knows she is getting out. She has such a huge personality, I can't believe that no one wanted to adopt her. It boggles the mind.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 6, 2014)

Yep she is acting more and more like a real bunny! :O
Who would have thought and this quickly! You've been doing a great job!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 6, 2014)

Sometimes people never see the bigger picture, she has changed completely since you brought her home, you saw the possibilities when you first met her and saw past that frightened girl who hadn't had a good start. I just love seeing how she is now, a very happy and cheeky little lady. Love seeing her so well


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 6, 2014)

Luna got her dig box today! I decided to just put newspaper in it for now. She used it a bit and didn't snub it, so I am declaring it a success! The blurry picture of her is during one of her many bunny 500 laps.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 7, 2014)

Great! I just *love* the photo of her butt sticking out of the tunnel! What a cutie! She looks like she is making herself right at home, hum? Wow, it's really taken her no time at all to start to settle in. I thought it was going to take like 6-7 months, but heck, your making huge leaps and bounds with her! How is she getting along with the cat? Did you get her any stuffed animals to play with?

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 7, 2014)

About the cat...depends on who you ask, lol. Tonks thinks Luna is great and she is ready to be BFFS. Luna however, is not as convinced. Tonks is ok as long as she stays on the right side of the xpen. Luna likes to sniff at her through it, but that is all. Tonks jumped the xpen last night (I was totally taken aback, she is chubby so I thought she couldn't do it) and Luna charged her, grunting and thumping. Tonks just sat there, as if to say hey, lets be friends. I immediately removed her from the xpen, and Tonks got so mad at me.

No stuffed animals yet, that is next on my list of things to get her.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 9, 2014)

Haha, that's so funny about Tonks just sitting there when Luna charged her. So glad to see that Luna is so bright and happy now compared to how she was in the shelter


----------



## lovelops (Mar 9, 2014)

Azerane said:


> Haha, that's so funny about Tonks just sitting there when Luna charged her. So glad to see that Luna is so bright and happy now compared to how she was in the shelter



Ain't that the truth! She is a totally different bunnie!:happybunny:
She is doing a great job with her!:bunny18:bunny18


Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! She certainly has brightened my life. 

I *almost* got a flopped pic. My cat tried to jump the xpen again and landed on my head! She is no lightweight, and I ended up missing the flop. Silly Tonks.

Someone contacted me about a female bunny that is free to a good home. It is one of those friend of a friend type deal, my friend is going to try to get some more info before I make a decision. Luna might have a sister soon.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 11, 2014)

I love seeing them flop, sure you'll manage to get one of her eventually. Tonks sounds like a real character. She is a lovely girl, maybe she'd like having a pal, something new for her having a bunny friend. Hope you find a perfect match for her, would love seeing her with another bun


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 11, 2014)

I know contentment tonight for the first time in almost 6 months. Sitting in my room, listening to my piggies happily popcorn (piggie equivalent of a binky) as they munch hay, watching Luna dig, chew, flop, and binky....just makes me smile.

I also am thrilled that she seems more comfy around me. She used to spend her out of cage time running around like a loonie. Now she spends a lot of it chilled out by me or sitting with her butt facing me so I can pet her. She hopped right up to me tonight and took my book right out of my hands. Lol. I was also able to pet her up by her ear tonight. Granted her back was to me, but usually when I get to the middle of her back she hops away.


----------



## JBun (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm so happy she is doing so well  It must feel pretty good to see her opening up to you and learning to trust.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 11, 2014)

I love the pictures and the updates especially about her taking the book out of your hands.. that's a hey woman, pay attention to me, not that large square thing with pictures you have in your hands! I love the pics of her especially hiding behind the bars! She is trying to be a Marta Hari or something in them! She is really changing and I'm so glad to see that. And here you were worried, I type this as Lady flops down on the floor beside me and my computer!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 12, 2014)

Isn't she just the cutest?! She made a little cardboard bed for herself. 

I also think she has a cute little tush. Lol


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 12, 2014)

Rats cats and elephants, totally forgot I posted those pics last night. Sorry.


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 13, 2014)

so I don't know if you can tell in the picture or not (almost all of my pictures of her are blurry for some reason....she NEVER sits still) but in the first picture she was flopped on her side while chewing the cardboard. My little multitasker. Lol. The totally blurred one is the bunny 500.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 14, 2014)

Love the first one, she sort of reminds me of Snowy, he flops and can still groom himsef. Sometimes, they do make me laugh out loud. She is so well and so happy. What a change in just a few months


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 14, 2014)

Luna remains unimpressed with Dr. Who, despite my best efforts.


----------



## pani (Mar 14, 2014)

I love seeing Luna coming out of her shell! She seems so happy and comfortable with you.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 14, 2014)

She's such a clown  She's has so much personality, it's great


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 17, 2014)

She certainly is a clown! Not only is she unimpressed with Dr. Who, she seriously wants to tear apart my Harry Potter books. I was sitting in her pen reading one and she made several attempts to steal it. She grunted and thumped at me when I pulled it away. Silly Luna, books are for humans! She also likes her new hay holder.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 18, 2014)

She does what any bunny does... books are for eating haha. I can´t have any paper on the sofa with me or they feel that it´s their duty to come up and decorate it for me with little nibbles. Love here in the box looking through that hole...anything interesting ???!!!


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 18, 2014)

There is hay in the holes! The top opens and I can fill the middle with hay. The part she is sitting in has a litter pan. It originally was going to go in her cage as her litter box, but she likes to chew on it a little bit too much (big surprise!) So I just left it out in her pen as a hay holder. I am always trying to encourage hay consumption. Lol


----------



## pani (Mar 18, 2014)

Aw I guess Luna doesn't like sci-fi or fantasy! Maybe she prefers non-fiction.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 18, 2014)

That hay box is so good, I remember seeing the pic when you got it but it looks different in this light. Looks like she loves it


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 18, 2014)

She really does love it, she eats a ton of hay from it. Which makes me a happy momma.

Speaking of being a happy momma, guess who stretched out next to me during play time? She likes to stretch out and flop all the time but she has a fave spot (all the way on the other side of the xpen) that she chills in. Today for the first time, she stretched out next to me.


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 20, 2014)

Gah. Luna almost gave me a heart attack today. She likes to play with the door of her house. I usually do not allow this, but Tonks was misbehaving so I wasn't paying attention to Luna. Big mistake. I turned back around and Luna had tried to squeeze under the door and got her head stuck! After I git her head out, she gave me the "I had it under control...I meant to do that" look. I swear she would have rolled her eyes at me if she could have. Lol....Luna


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2014)

I bet she gave you a scare, sometimes when I hear loads of noise from mine, I rush over to see what they´re doing. GLad to you spotted her but I bet she gave you the "why are you interfering" look. Can you block it off with some card board so she can´t do it again.


----------



## pani (Mar 21, 2014)

It makes me so happy to see Luna getting happier and more comfortable in her new home, day after day. 

The other day I was lying on the floor in my bunnies' area playing 3DS and they started nudging it out of the way, so I know what you meant with your Harry Potter book! Clementine always tries to nibble the corners of my magazines, too.


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 21, 2014)

Actually, now that I think about it, I can close her cage door. I used to keep it open so she could go and nibble hay/use the litter box while she was out but I don't have to do that now. So closed it will stay! She is so insanely curious, and a bit of a trouble maker. Lol 

Aw, that is kinda cute that they nudge your ds Pani. Your two buns are simply adorable. Stache used to take my phone out of my hands and throw it. Lol. He sure did love his cuddles.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 22, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> She really does love it, she eats a ton of hay from it. Which makes me a happy momma.
> 
> Speaking of being a happy momma, guess who stretched out next to me during play time? She likes to stretch out and flop all the time but she has a fave spot (all the way on the other side of the xpen) that she chills in. Today for the first time, she stretched out next to me.


 
She looks SOOO adorable here. I've been reading and following but unable to post for a couple of days since I was out of the country. The internet was really slow to say the least and frustrating.. so everytime I would go to post. BOOM, dropped internet.. but I love the interaction between you and Luna. She is really blooming and is acting more and more like a bunny who has led a normal life instead of the horrid existence that she had before that placed her directly into your life, (which in a way, and it's going to sound weird me saying this, )was the best thing to ever happen to her. 

If she had never met you and you had never ran into her at the shelter, she would not be in a warm, loving environment and that is what is important. She would not be experiencing and living a normal bunny life with someone that cares about her that is not going to do her any harm, that is going to protect her, love her, take care of her medically and any other way possible which the first goof balls did not do. So it was fate that brought her to you and you to her. By the end of the year she is going to be following you around the house like a little doggie! 

I love the pic of her flopped down and remember you first posting and worried about how long it was going to take for her to get to trust you to do that, remember? 

Actually, Lady is 'sick' now and I have to put eye drops in her eyes and I thought for sure she would bite the crap out of me like she had done in the beginning when I first got her in November, but guess what? She flops down beside me, let's me move her skin above her eye to expose the white and put the eyes drops in! No biting, no nothing! CALM! Afterwards I rub and pet her and she stays there, just taking in the affection.. So I guess both our rescues are starting to warm up and make positive changes!

Continue to pat yourself on the back!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 24, 2014)

Luna: Yo Mom, thanks for the new bed. It is real comfy. 

Me: uh, Lune....that is not a bed. It is your litter box. 

Luna: what is this litter box thing you speak of? 

Me: *facepalm*


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 24, 2014)

One of mine likes to hang out in his litter box too. She looks really comfy haha


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everyone! I need some advice please.

Luna has been with me for almost 2 months. When I first brought her home, she was extremely cage aggressive. Anytime I even walked near her cage she charged and grunted. I caged off a portion of my room with an xpen. I sit in the area while she hops around and gets some exercise. She gets let out twice a day, 2 hours in the am, and 3 hours in the pm. We have gotten to the point where she binkies in her cage when she sees me and is fine with me sitting in her play area. Last night I decided to try leaving her out all night. I secured her cage door so it stayed open and let her go. She did great. However, when I went to step into her pen this morning, she charged me grunting and boxed my leg. I was totally surprised. Did I give her too much freedom, and I have I undone all the progress we have already made? I am debating going back to the original plan and only letting her out twice a day. She was spayed Jan. 31st. 

Any one have any thoughts or ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 2, 2014)

When I clean Lunas cage, I block off half of her area with the cage door and a cat carrier so she can still run around and not try to eat me while I "invade" her space. This arrangement works out great, and now she sits and chills while I clean her house. win/win for all involved. Last night, as I was finishing up cleaning her house, I felt a nudge on my leg. I turned around ready to scold Tonks (don't ask me why I was going to scold her, she is deaf after all), and LUNA is sitting next to my leg looking at me like, hey mom, watcha doin? She had jumped over the one side of the barrier! I kinda froze, she is cage aggressive so I was afraid she would freak, but she looked at me for a second and then jumped the barrier again and started to eat hay out of the holder. Lol.


----------



## pani (Apr 2, 2014)

HAHA! Aw, Luna just wanted to hang out while you cleaned her house!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

What a little diva. She just wanted to remind you she was there and that you can put what you want there but she can beat it lol. She sounds like she's now feeling so at home, it's all hers. She is just a very happy bun


----------



## lovelops (Apr 3, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> When I clean Lunas cage, I block off half of her area with the cage door and a cat carrier so she can still run around and not try to eat me while I "invade" her space. This arrangement works out great, and now she sits and chills while I clean her house. win/win for all involved. Last night, as I was finishing up cleaning her house, I felt a nudge on my leg. I turned around ready to scold Tonks (don't ask me why I was going to scold her, she is deaf after all), and LUNA is sitting next to my leg looking at me like, hey mom, watcha doin? She had jumped over the one side of the barrier! I kinda froze, she is cage aggressive so I was afraid she would freak, but she looked at me for a second and then jumped the barrier again and started to eat hay out of the holder. Lol.



That's so cool. So she is respecting you cleaning the cage and playing around at the same time! 

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 6, 2014)

I got Luna a new toy today and she LOVED it! Best dollar I have ever spent. I couldn't get a picture of her playing with it cuz she was just a blur. She was running around throwing it and pushing it....it was so cute to watch her.  the willow ball is another fav toy.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 12, 2014)

Ugh. Herniated discs stink. For the past three months I have had increasing back pain, I found out why on tuesday. I have 2 herniated discs. Blarg. I have an appointment on the 29th with the spine specialist. I am out of work till then. Yay....not. poor Luna, I can't sit in her xpen with her.


----------



## pani (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh no! I hope you feel better soon. ray:


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 13, 2014)

So after much research and heart to heart talks, my cousin and his girlfriend decided to adopt a bunny.  Meet James Franco, the newest addition to our extended furry family.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome James Franco you handsome boy. Hope he settles in OK, am sure he will be well spoiled


----------



## lovelops (Apr 14, 2014)

How cute! I'm so glad to see you helping other buns get good homes! You will have to keep us posted on both bunnies now!
Luna might get jealous!!!


Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Apr 14, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Ugh. Herniated discs stink. For the past three months I have had increasing back pain, I found out why on tuesday. I have 2 herniated discs. Blarg. I have an appointment on the 29th with the spine specialist. I am out of work till then. Yay....not. poor Luna, I can't sit in her xpen with her.



I hope you feel better. I'm still healing from my rib fractures so I know what you mean!! Get that girl some outside of the cage time with you and maybe you can get her into your bed room and she can sit on the bed with you! Who knows!

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Apr 14, 2014)

What a cutie, hi James! 

Will he and Luna be having play dates?


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know. I would love for Luna to have a friend, but I am worried that they might bond. How are rabbits at having casual friends?

Luna may end up with a friend anyway. There are some gorgeous rabbits at the SPCA right now. They were all seized in a big investigation that involved a rooster fighting ring. These 20+ bunnies were being raised for food. They were living horribly. James is one of those rabbits, he is 10 lbs. His back legs are HUGE! I met a gorgeous all black female that I am half in love with. We will see, with Luna being so cage aggressive I am not sure how she would take to another bun.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 17, 2014)

So I am in the dog house with Luna again. She dug up a spot on the rug, so I had to make a temporary barrier. I plan on getting laminate flooring to put down to cover the rug, but it seems like something always goes wrong on payday and I end up not having enough money. Someday I will get the flooring.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 17, 2014)

And here is the picture I forgot to attach. Stupid pain meds.


----------



## pani (Apr 17, 2014)

Naughty little Luna!

I bought a new rug for my buns' area this week, a nice shaggy one, but not too long because I still wanted it to be relatively easy to clean up after them. Too bad they've developed a habit of digging and chewing out the threads... agh!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 17, 2014)

I use a woven grass mat for Merlin to dig and chew at. It's cheap, and occupies him at night.  Gosh my buns would be super jealous of that chewable litterbox/hay receptacle! It's choice. Here I am plopping their hay in one side of the litterbox like a savage.

Charlotte, no kidding, it would take a very dependable bun for me to entrust a new rug to! Lol


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 18, 2014)

Luna has a woven mat too! She likes it but not as much as the rug apparently. She is still trying to move the pink basket, lol. 

Soooo....anyone have any tips for grooming an aggressive rabbit? I was able to brush down her back a bit, but there is no way I am going to be able to get near her dewlap. She is still VERY touchy about her face, poor dear. I am also going to have to take her to the vet to get her nails cut. *sigh* we really have made a lot of progress in the 2 months I have had her, I swear.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, I am cute. Love me....but not too close, I might bite.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 18, 2014)

So I have two more pictures to share. They are pretty mundane pictures to look at, but they are special pictures. They are special because this is the first time I have been able to take a picture of her while she is in her cage with out her charging and grunting! Any other pictures of her in her cage are ones that I had to zoom in on. She just sat there and munched hay while I took them.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 18, 2014)

One more picture for the night, and another first. She has been chilling next to me for a while now, but when I have tried to pet her she hops away, usually giving me a foot flick in the process. Well....not tonight. 

I am a very happy momma tonight.


----------



## lovelops (Apr 19, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Hi, I am cute. Love me....but not too close, I might bite.



What a great shot. Love her face in this one!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 28, 2014)

Mom! It is dinner time, put the camera down! 

Also, I know she isn't a bunny, but I got my girl for the weekend. Love her face dearly.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 29, 2014)

Lab/kelpie mix? In any case, so gorgeous. Love the winking shot


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks! She is all lab, although she is built more like the field and trial labs (aka American) rather than the show labs (aka English). She is leaner and longer limbed, English labs tend to be stocky with a more blocky head. 

So I went to the orthopedic spine guy today and surgery is a must, no questions asked. Ugh. They are calling tomorrow to set it up. I need to miss 6 weeks of work after surgery, so my school year is done. *sigh* thank goodness for Luna and my guinea pigs, they keep me happy. I only have Lilly every other weekend, and depending how I do with surgery, I might not be able to have her for my 6 week recovery period.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh hello. You want to brush me? Well, I would love to cooperate.....but my house is SO interesting that I simply can not leave it.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 30, 2014)

Oops....forgot the pic. Lol


----------



## JBun (Apr 30, 2014)

I just love to see what a happy life this girl now has. It's so nice to see her comfortable and relaxed in her home and with you. You've done a wonderful job helping to bring her around and learn to trust


----------



## Azerane (May 1, 2014)

Ahh yep, that makes sense about the breed difference. Different standards in different countries and also depending on show or working class.

That's terrible to hear about your back needing surgery, but I really hope that it fixes the problem for you and you won't have any more trouble. Six weeks off work is tough but better to fix it now than drag it out and have more problems later.

Luna is definitely the boss


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 1, 2014)

She is just lovely and it's wonderful to see the change in her. She knows what it's like now to be ble to trust. Sorry to hear the have to operate. Hope everything goes well and just think, you'll be able to spend your convalescence keeping Luna company.


----------



## Aubrisita (May 2, 2014)

Last night I decided to be bold and push my boundaries a bit. 

When I first brought Luna home, she was so cage aggressive that she charged and grunted the door of the cage when I walked into the room. Well, last night she was in her cage munching hay and I decided to try and remove her litter box from her house. When my hand went in her cage, she stopped eating and looked at me.....you could see the wheels turning. Then she just started eating again and ignored my hand! I was so super excited.


----------



## Aubrisita (May 2, 2014)

And in other news....I am officially a foster failure. I just sent the guinea pig rescue an email about keeping Mia and Abe, my bonded pair fosters. *sigh* They are seniors, and I just can't see rehoming them again, they have been with me for almost 3 months.


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 2, 2014)

Yay Luna! Aww, the piggies are adorable. I can't imagine NOT being a foster failure at some point if I could foster animals. I'm sure they're glad to stay where they are!


----------



## Aubrisita (May 2, 2014)

Calling the vet in the morning, I noticed a few dribble spots in Lunas cage while cleaning it tonight. Her urine was really dark too. Pooing, eating, and drinking normally, but I think we might have a bladder infection. Wish us luck please.


----------



## pani (May 3, 2014)

Oh no.  Good luck! I hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 3, 2014)

Hope she's OK, let us know.


----------



## Aubrisita (May 8, 2014)

So we have a bladder infection. Got some antibiotics. This should be fun. Looks like I am going to be learning how to do a bunny burrito asap.

Luna is not amused.


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 8, 2014)

Oh no, poor girl. Hope it clears up real fast with the antibiotics. I had a UTI once, suffered for 3 weeks until finally biting the bullet and heading to a doctor. Cleared up completely within 2 days on antibiotics, go figure.

Be good for your meds, Luna!


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 9, 2014)

Snap, I am still trying to collect pee to analyse. Poor Bandy has one as well we think so apart from everything else he's on, he'll be going on antibiotics from next week. Hope Luna gets well very soon


----------



## Aubrisita (May 9, 2014)

Oh no, poor Bandy! I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Aubrisita (May 14, 2014)

Whew, so back surgery yesterday was a huge success! I feel 110% better already. I had to stay over night because I am diabetic, but I am home now relaxing with my fur babies.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 15, 2014)

Hope you are feeling better real soon


----------



## pani (May 16, 2014)

Glad to hear you're already feeling the positive effects of your surgery!


----------



## Azerane (May 19, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear that the surgery went well  It's so fantastic, things like that are very scary. I was terrified just to have my wisdom teeth out, but you never know when something could go wrong.

How's Luna doing? Has her bladder infection cleared up?


----------



## Aubrisita (May 19, 2014)

Luna is....ok. lol. Nothing serious wrong with her other than the fact I can't sit with her or spend much time with her. I am either in a recliner chair or laying in bed. My wonderful sister and her hubby are taking care of my animals till I am able but it isnt the same. They are also burritoing her and giving her meds. I am pretty positive that she hates me right now. Poor Luna Bean. One positive is that her urine dribbling seems to have stopped.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 1, 2014)

Luna seems to have recovered from her bladder infection. Medicating her (while having a bum back) was....interesting. lol. 

Oh, and to keep myself occupied, I bought the 7th season of Doctor Who!!! I was so upset that netflix only had to season 6 and I didn't want to wait for them to get season 7....so I splurged. Now I can watch season 8 in real time, hopefully.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm so glad that Luna has recovered  I hope you're recovering well from your operation too


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jun 2, 2014)

I LOVE Doctor Who!! The last season made me so sad though. Glad to hear Luna's doing better, I hope your back starts to feel better soon too!


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 2, 2014)

whiskylollipop said:


> I LOVE Doctor Who!! The last season made me so sad though. Glad to hear Luna's doing better, I hope your back starts to feel better soon too!



Ugh, I watched the first few episodes and cried already. Hearing Amy and Rory talk about their relationship reminded me of my ex. I pretty much left him for the same reason Amy kicked Rory out. He didn't have the same reaction as Rory did. I so wish he had. If it gets worse than that, I am in serious trouble! Lol

I feel great! The surgery was 100% successful. I just can't do anything till I am totally healed...no bending, twisting, or lifting. That really limits what I can do. I pretty much sit in the recliner, lay in bed, or walk around. Lol


----------



## lovelops (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better and that Luna is recovering. Hang in there and soon you will be ok soon!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 2, 2014)

Doctor Who, I love it, have seen it to date, the 50th anniversary episode was great. I am watching the old re runs at the moment on horror channel, I remember seeing them the first time round so long ago. Hope you're feelling much better.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 13, 2014)

Gah. Season 7 is now on netflix. I need to learn patience. Lol.

So Luna got a a new "friend". Her name is Babs and Luna is not impressed with her....at all. She is in the same spot, I don't think she has touched her. Should I maybe try a different stuffed animal? I am still toying with the idea of getting her a real life friend. My local SPCA has some gorgeous flemish giant mixes ufa. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 13, 2014)

So these are the two boys that have caught my eye. The black one is Pebbles and the brown one is Cinnamon. Both are flemie mixes and about 20 weeks old. Would a male be better because she is a female, or does that not matter?


----------



## pani (Jun 13, 2014)

A male/female bond has worked out amazingly for my two, and I've heard they tend to be the easiest bonds to forge, but personalities will dictate that at the end of the day of course. 

They are both gorgeous! I'm sure Luna would love a new bun friend.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 13, 2014)

Trix loves her Angry Bird, and kinda looks like one, as well.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 13, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> So these are the two boys that have caught my eye. The black one is Pebbles and the brown one is Cinnamon. Both are flemie mixes and about 20 weeks old. Would a male be better because she is a female, or does that not matter?



Male/male bonds rarely work out, female/female are so-so, and male/female are best. Consult with rabbit.org or your local HRS chapter for better details on bonding. There needs to be a LOT of meetings for that to work out. Poor Trix and Trigger never did bond. Trix was too alpha as was Trigger.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 13, 2014)

The one thing that is keeping me from getting another bunny is the thought that Luna might not like a friend. Unfortunately, due to her personality and the fact that she came from the SPCA, bringing her there to have a bunny "date" is out of the question. Not that it would be a big deal if they didn't get along, I have enough room to make a second pen in my room. (Hey, I only need a bed, right?) It would just defeat the purpose of getting said second bunny. Gah....decisions, decisions, decisions. (in case you can't tell....I am very bad at making them.)


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 13, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> Trix loves her Angry Bird, and kinda looks like one, as well.



That is the best picture! I love it. Lol.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jun 13, 2014)

I am sure if you explained your situation to the shelter they'd let you have bunny trials, so you could adopt/bring home a bunny with the caveat that you can take it back for another if Luna doesn't get along with him. Shelters are there to match pets to the right homes, I'm sure they wouldn't mind letting you trail multiple bunnies if it means one of them could eventually find a great home and lovely bunfriend.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 18, 2014)

I think they would too. They are pretty reasonable, plus I used to work there (many moons ago). I am just bad at making decisions and my thought process is that if I don't know/feel 100% sure, then I don't do it. I might go visit them this weekend though. 

So Luna has discovered that she likes to sit on top of things...her hay holder, her cardboard box, etc. Anyone else's bun like to perch like that? She is so silly sometimes. She did the bunny 500 last night in the middle of the night. I turned my light on and caught her in a spectacular binky. Made me grin like a fool. How can anyone NOT like bunnies? 

Aaaaaaand.....here is a random Sontaran. Have a nice day.


----------



## pani (Jun 18, 2014)

She likes to be tall! 

Felix loooves to jump on top of things. He often jumps on the giant squishie dragon or hedgehog and accidentally tips them over.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 19, 2014)

Luna wants to know why I am still awake...and taking pictures. She says it is sleepy time.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 19, 2014)

Haha, she's so funny  Bandit likes being on top of things too, he has his "blue box" which is an upside-down plastic storage bin that he loves to sit on top of (and get pets from). The way the crate is designed he can also hide inside it, he loves it. Sometimes I find it pushed around the room


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 25, 2014)

Mine love sitting on top of everything. Their hidey houses, the cages, the dining room chairs, the arms of the sofa. Bandy was sleeping on top of one of the cages last night right in the corner. They obviously like getting the best view of everything. She is just lovely and looks so happy. 

I think she´d like a little friend even if it doesn´t seem like it at the moment. I love nothing better than watching mine cuddle or groom, just makes me feel so smiley. 

Houdini has just been racing madly from their enclosure out of it and in it again. When they race like that, I grin all the time.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 28, 2014)

Is this box ok to give Luna? I normally only give her brown ones with no ink or anything on them. Just wanted to make sure all that color stuff was safe for her. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 29, 2014)

Random observation: the shed pattern on Luna's back looks like a cat head. I wish I could get a picture (I find it hilarious) but she doesn't like to cooperate with things like that.


----------



## BlancoBunBun (Jun 29, 2014)

I got teary eyed reading the first page of this because it reminds me so much of my bunny that I just adopted on Monday....
Blanco's Blog

He was labeled "aggressive" and nobody wanted him at the shelter. He only had a few days left until he was going to be euthanized, so I decided to give him a chance. We have barely had him a week, but are learning so much. He has come a long way from the first day, as I see your bunny has!!!!

Tonight I am going to try to read this entire thread to see how things have progressed with your bunny. Yay for one eared, white bunnies who deserve LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh my goodness....he is ADORABLE!!! He and Luna could be twins, they are missing the same ear. O_O it is so awesome that you adopted him. *high five* I read your blog and I will continue to read it. You should start a blog here too. I can't wait to keep reading about your adventures.


----------



## BlancoBunBun (Jun 29, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Oh my goodness....he is ADORABLE!!! He and Luna could be twins, they are missing the same ear. O_O it is so awesome that you adopted him. *high five* I read your blog and I will continue to read it. You should start a blog here too. I can't wait to keep reading about your adventures.



I guess I could just copy and paste what I put in that blog here to make it easier to read...I love Luna's name! :wave:


----------



## lovelops (Jun 30, 2014)

That's so great reading about both Luna and Blanco! I was at the shelter and there was a rabbit labelled agressive and they said he bit people. I got him out of his cage and he KISSED me all over my face. I could not get over it. I was about to adopt him when I got sick and when I called the animal shelter he was already adopted! I'm glad he got a home just like Blanco and of course LUNA!  Luna has come a long way and I'm sure Blanco will also!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jun 30, 2014)

Is the ink on the snapple box soy ink? Or regular? I've had Brooke tear up boxes like that before with no problems... 

Vanessa


----------



## BlancoBunBun (Jul 1, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Is the ink on the snapple box soy ink? Or regular? I've had Brooke tear up boxes like that before with no problems...
> 
> Vanessa



If you email Snapple they can tell you if it is soy ink. I did that with my local newspapers to make sure they used soy ink, too.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jul 2, 2014)

Good idea, I will remember that for future boxes. My cats got a hold of that one and claimed it. Sorry Luna. 

Yesterday I noticed Luna chining her little stuffed bunny. So cute! When I tried to get a picture of it, she chucked Babs across the room. Lol. Then she ignored her. What a brat!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 2, 2014)

I think that coloured ink and shiny cardboard is generally regarded as bad for bunnies. Having said that, I used to give Bandit a Pepsi can box to destroy, but he didn't eat the cardboard, he only chewed it up and spat it out everywhere. So I think you can get away with it if they're not actually ingesting it.


----------



## pani (Jul 2, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Yesterday I noticed Luna chining her little stuffed bunny. So cute! When I tried to get a picture of it, she chucked Babs across the room. Lol. Then she ignored her. What a brat!


Poor Babs!  Felix beats up the Sackboy toy I have sitting out for them, and recently Clemmie started bashing him too! Poor little guy can't get any love. :bunnybutt:


----------



## Azerane (Jul 2, 2014)

Haha, it's like she was saying "you did not see me being cute just now, and you have no way to prove it".

Such characters


----------



## BlancoBunBun (Jul 2, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Yesterday I noticed Luna chining her little stuffed bunny. So cute! When I tried to get a picture of it, she chucked Babs across the room. Lol. Then she ignored her. What a brat!



Is it ok to give them stuffed animals? Will they try to bond with them or is it just a toy for them?


----------



## Aubrisita (Jul 2, 2014)

I just made sure that her stuffed animal didn't have those bean things in it and that the eyes and nose weren't made of plastic. I know a lot of people who give their buns stuffed animals. I think some buns can become very attached to them. I don't think Luna will be one of those buns. Lol.


----------



## lovelops (Jul 3, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> I just made sure that her stuffed animal didn't have those bean things in it and that the eyes and nose weren't made of plastic. I know a lot of people who give their buns stuffed animals. I think some buns can become very attached to them. I don't think Luna will be one of those buns. Lol.



Yeah I thought the same thing about Brooke. It took a while but she loves her baby to death and cleans her and kisses her now! It takes a while for these rescues to warm up. Just last night before taking some cold medicine I was petting Lady and she started cleaning me and licking my hand!  Progress
will happen soon with Luna, just think about how long it took for you to get inside her cage without her trying to box you!  The fact she was marking the toy is good! Brooke started that way.

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jul 3, 2014)

pani said:


> Poor Babs!  Felix beats up the Sackboy toy I have sitting out for them, and recently Clemmie started bashing him too! Poor little guy can't get any love. :bunnybutt:



Lady did that with Mr. Chick Chick I got for her... I felt so bad for him but 8 months later she started cleaning him one day! 

Wonders never cease! 

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Jul 3, 2014)

Awww, bun kisses are the best Vanessa. It would be interesting to see if Luna does end up liking Babs. Last night I looked over into her pen and Babs was at the food bowl, with her head in it. I wonder if Luna purposefully put her like that or if she just ended up like that after Luna threw her around a bit. Either way it was cute. I am so happy with the progress that Luna and I have made. We have a had a bit of a set back with my silly back issues, but we are slowly getting back to where we were. I am so grateful that I went to the SPCA that day. Otherwise she would have met an unfortunate end, one that I DO NOT like to think of.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh hai mom! I have no idea what happened to my house. I woke up and it was like this....I swear! 

She has the innocent look down, lol.


----------



## Aubrisita (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a question for everyone. Someone gave me a bird toy for Luna and I am not sure if she can have it. According to the label, it is all natural materials but I am not sure what kind of wood it is. I am adding a picture with this post, thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aubrisita (Aug 11, 2014)

Whelp....Luna enjoyed her new bed for .5 seconds. She is SUCH a destructo bun. It is a good thing she is cute! Lol.


----------



## Aubrisita (Aug 12, 2014)

Luna has been with me for 6 months. I can't believe it, the time has flown by. I am so happy we found eachother.


----------



## JBun (Aug 12, 2014)

Time sure does fly! I'm glad she found her way to you. You've given her a great life


----------



## pani (Aug 13, 2014)

6 months! She's lucky to have found such a loving home with you.


----------



## lovelops (Sep 24, 2014)

I've given my guys bird toys. In fact I have a friend who has birds and buns. I think it should be ok. What was the situation with the bird toy? Did Luna like it?


Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Sep 24, 2014)

I never gave it to her. I was planning on it, but for some reason it never happened. I have to remember where I put it so I can give it to her. I think she would like it but she always surprises me.


----------



## pani (Sep 24, 2014)

How is Luna doing?


----------



## Aubrisita (Sep 26, 2014)

Luna is doing great...As bratty as ever, lol. I love her little grumpy face. Giving her meds was interesting, but we got through it.  How are your cuties doing?


----------



## pani (Sep 26, 2014)

As good as ever. Been flopping like crazy, especially Clementine! I never get tired of seeing her all flopped out.


----------



## lovelops (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm so glad that you gave Luna a home and she is doing well and you two are growing close to each other! I hope that she stays well and doesn't have any more infections! How are your other critters doing! I remember the plates you posted for the guinea pigs! 

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Sep 29, 2014)

Quick question: one of my coworkers has some apple trees. I was wondering if Luna could have some fresh cut branches?


----------



## Azerane (Sep 30, 2014)

It depends if they treat them with systemic pesticides. If so, then I wouldn't be. However if they're not treating them then I think you should be fine


----------



## lovelops (Sep 30, 2014)

I have two apple trees in my back yard and never spray and my buns love them! They would be great minus the leaves..


Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Sep 30, 2014)

Awesome, thanks! Looks like Luna and the piggies are getting some new chew toys.


----------



## Aubrisita (Nov 6, 2014)

I just spent 3 hours cleaning 3 huge guinea pig cages, Luna's cage/area, cut the nails of 7 guinea pigs and 2 cats (attempted luna...ATTEMPTED), groomed 1 guinea pig, cleaned litter boxes, fed and watered the zoo, vacuumed the room, and changed and washed my bedding. Why am I still awake at 1:25 am? Luna was giving me dirty looks, so I turned my light off. Now I am staring at the walls in the dark. Love you too Luna.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow, it has been a while. Life got busy. I realized that Luna's one year anniversary slipped by. I can't believe I have had her for a whole year! She has come so far, I am so proud of her and so very happy we found eachother. She is a brat to photograph these days, most of her pictures are blurry. Oh, she also got a brother. His name is Flanderz and he is a 3 month old puggle. Luna loves him, he is terrified of her. Lol. 

View attachment 1424833016122.jpg


View attachment 1424833030971.jpg


View attachment 1424833118723.jpg


----------



## Azerane (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats on one year with Luna and the new Puggle, they're very cute dogs


----------



## pani (Feb 25, 2015)

OMG A PUGGLE!!

How are they getting along?? I'd love a dog but I'm so scared that it would hurt/scare the buns! He's such a cutie! Luna's adorable as always, I'm so glad she's doing well.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  Luna actually really likes him. I was surprised. He is terrified of her, lol.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats. I was wondering what was going on with you and her!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 26, 2015)

So I am cleaning cages last night, and I hear a sound in Luna's dig box. I freak out, because I had taken her gate down to clean. I turn expecting to see her, and instead I see this. 

View attachment 1424991197886.jpg


----------

